# Some Thoughts on Family Worship



## Guido's Brother (Jul 14, 2008)

URC pastor Mike Brown has an excellent post on this subject.


----------



## Croghanite (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## dcomin (Jul 27, 2008)

Excellent article! Thanks for posting the link. 



> It is for this reason that the Westminster Confession of Faith teaches that worship is to be conducted “in private families daily” (21.6). This was taken so seriously by our fathers in the faith, that the General Assembly of the Church of Scotland not only included in its editions of the Westminster Standards a "Directory for Family Worship," but even mandated disciplinary action against heads of households who neglected “this necessary duty"!



WARNING: SHAMELESS BOOK PLUG

Just a reminder that if anyone is interested in a closer look at the Directory for Family Worship, I have published a booklet called "Returning to the Family Altar: A Commentary and Study Guide on the Directory for Family Worship through the James Begg Society, which is available either on their web site The James Begg Society or through Crown & Covenant Publications Returning to the Family Altar

The booklet walks through the Directory chapter-by-chapter, explaining the sections and providing discussion questions for application.


----------



## Clay7926 (Jul 27, 2008)

GREAT article. As a newlywed (and still somewhat new to the Reformed Faith), it's good to have as many resources as possible for how to conduct family worship in the home. Thanks!


----------



## dcomin (Jul 28, 2008)

Clay7926 said:


> GREAT article. As a newlywed (and still somewhat new to the Reformed Faith), it's good to have as many resources as possible for how to conduct family worship in the home. Thanks!



Henry,

If you will private message me your mailing address, I'd be happy to mail you a copy of Returning to the Family Altar as a wedding gift.

Blessings and congrats (on finding a wife _and_ the Reformed Faith) 

Doug


----------



## Bondman (Jul 28, 2008)

dcomin said:


> WARNING: SHAMELESS BOOK PLUG
> 
> Just a reminder that if anyone is interested in a closer look at the Directory for Family Worship, I have published a booklet called "Returning to the Family Altar: A Commentary and Study Guide on the Directory for Family Worship through the James Begg Society, which is available either on their web site The James Begg Society or through Crown & Covenant Publications Returning to the Family Altar
> 
> The booklet walks through the Directory chapter-by-chapter, explaining the sections and providing discussion questions for application.



Hey I read that book. Andrew Myers gave it to me.


----------



## Tim (Jul 29, 2008)

I am single and live by myself, but I can't wait until I have a family so I can participate in family worship everyday! It's not the same by yourself (although private/secret worship is important too).


----------

